# buck question?/



## Arabiansnob (Jan 21, 2011)

Is it a problem to leave a buck in with doe's to long??  Like if they are pregnant will he make them loose the babies???  or they wont get pregnant ?


----------



## lilhill (Jan 21, 2011)

Personally, I don't leave bucks in with does unless they are breeding.  They can chase the does and pester them unmercifully and hurt the kids when they are born.  Some folks do it.  I just prefer not to.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 21, 2011)

Our bucks live with a harem of does.  We remove the does to a 'wet pen' once their udder starts developing and keep them obviously separated until they're ready to be bred again.  

While I agree that bucks have no place around goatlings, and also agree that there's a danger of bucks causing miscarriage in late gestation (which is why we remove @ udder development)...they really won't pester their ladies when the lady isn't in heat.

In my experience a buck with a group of does is happier and calmer.  They're also much less destructive.


----------



## julieq (Jan 21, 2011)

lilhill said:
			
		

> Personally, I don't leave bucks in with does unless they are breeding.  They can chase the does and pester them unmercifully and hurt the kids when they are born.  Some folks do it.  I just prefer not to.


I agree.  Although I will leave a mellow buck in a doe pen longer (weeks here, I'm not talking full time), so I guess it depends on the buck.  I've actually had to get a younger, inexperienced buck OUT of the doe pen due to an over aggressive herd queen.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 21, 2011)

I think you guys are only seeing this behavior because your bucks and does aren't accustomed to being together, and hormones wreck havoc...

But, to each his own   If it works for you, perfect!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 21, 2011)

I leave my buck with my girls, as well and separate upon udder development.  I noticed he is much calmer around them. I totally agree.  

Works for us.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 21, 2011)

Not a big problem, if the buck isn't chasing them around all the time. My buck right now is so calm he is still in with his girls even though they are due in a week, I am planning on taking him out, because I don't want him breeding any one in a couple months, since we breed in August for a december or january kidding.  but if you don't care when they get breed back. It wouldn't really matter as long as the buck is being gentle.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 21, 2011)

Our buck is super sweet with the ladies.  They did get separated for the last trimester, but I've never see him harass a doe that wasn't cycling.  

He's the ONLY goat our herd queen is interested in being friends with and the only one she can't boss around.  I've seen her try at the manger- he just looks at her like, "what's your problem?" and goes on eating undeterred. Then she throws a toddler-style hissy fit before giving up.   He's clearly in charge without ever making an effort- I love it!


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 21, 2011)

My buck has lived with my does for the past 2 years without any problems.  The girls are separated at kidding and go back in with the buck when the babies are weaned.  This year I will have more than 1 buck though, so am in the process of building them a separate area.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jan 21, 2011)

Doesn't the buck being in with the girls make your milk bucky? I paraded my bucks in front of my girls (never even touched them) when they got a new pen and that evenings milk tasted bucky. Tasted fine the next morning. :/


----------



## helmstead (Jan 21, 2011)

With the exception of my Nubians, my does don't go back in with the bucks while still in milk.  But I must say, it's never even changed the taste of the Nubian milk while they're being bred...so IDK.  Maybe my bucks aren't so nasty LOL


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 21, 2011)

My buck lives with the does except during breeding season when he goes to his own pen so that I can time and plan the breedings how I want them. Once everyone is definitely bred, he goes back in with them. If he starts being a pain and bothering them, he goes back to his own pen. There is definitely more happiness and quiet and less destruction and whining when everyone is all together. I only find that the buck makes the milk taste bucky during the fall when he smells the worst. But my bucks get washed regularly and my does get their udders washed before milking.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 21, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> With the exception of my Nubians, my does don't go back in with the bucks while still in milk.  But I must say, it's never even changed the taste of the Nubian milk while they're being bred...so IDK.  Maybe my bucks aren't so nasty LOL


Today my husband was heading out for work as I was getting home and when he put his jacket on I caught a whiff of a very distinct odor... I asked him if he'd handled Pie (our buck) this morning when he fed everyone.  He said, "yeah I cuddled him a little... why?"   "Um, because your jacket reeks like a buck."  Then he actually said, I couldn't believe this, "I dunno... I kind of like it."   When he saw my reaction he downgraded "liking it" to "it's not that bad."  Later in the day he texted me saying, "actually my coat really stinks.  It's just that he's such a sweet goat..."  

You KNOW an animal must be pretty dang endearing for us to decide we actually enjoy that kind of a smell.


----------



## cutechick2010 (Jan 23, 2011)

I know this fall when I turned the buck in with the does the milk did get icky tasting. That was the first time I had done pasture breeding that way though, so I don't know if it would be better when he's not rutting or not. I probably will separate him when I start milking the girls again just in case, I am super picky about any bucky or goaty taste in the milk, it just gags me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 23, 2011)

I keep my bucks separate from the does. Then I hand breed so I have a date. Just easier for me and works out better with my barn setup.


----------

